# Miter Box Size



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Trying to locate a Miter Box that is wider than 2 1/2". Checked Micro Mark, Zona, Midwest ... No luck. Any ideas/suggestions.

Thanks
Tom
Ovewrthehill


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

A regular mitre box will take a 2 x 4. Available at Lowes, Home Depot, ACE Hardware and just about any hardware store.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Jack,

I have a regular miter box at home ... a little to wide for what I want to do.

I'm going to be using a Zona razor (Fine Keft) to seperate a wall that is 2 1/2" wide x 1/8" thick. The length of the blade is only 4 1/2". 

Tom
Overthe hill


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Tom, Check Zona's web site. Maybe one of their mitre boxes will work for you.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Could you make one yourself to fit your needs? My Dad was a carpenter and always made his own from 1X material. I've just followed along and have made my own also if I needed one or the one I had wore out for some reason.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Jack, Check the Zona web site ... 2" is the biggest one .

Look like I need to go to plan "B" ...whatever that is :laugh::laugh:

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had the same problem!
I use a strait edge clamped down to the material and a razor knife and if you want to use your Razor saw just put a piece of wood under the strait edge so the teeth don't hit the strait edge.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like this will be the way to go.

Tom
Overthehill


----------

